# Comment thread for the 4th Annual Calendar Contest



## Jacqui (Oct 24, 2011)

I am so excited to see all of this years submissions. In the past it has been such an awesome selection, that it has been nearly impossible for me to make my selections come voting time! 

I see we have our first victim, ummm I mean our first brave contestant! 

Cheryl that is cute. Does Emrys eat his pot often? Don'tcha feed the poor thing?  Just totally teasing you. It's a great photo! Plus as of right now, your guaranteed not only a spot on the calendar, but the front cover (atleast til others enter and then who knows  )

Here is the link to the submission thread - http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-4th-Annual-Calendar-Photo-Contest#axzz1bqPns4Vx


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice pictures Holly and Tyler!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 24, 2011)

Trying to figure out what MP my phone camera takes.. if those aren't big enough I may have to find an old camera photo or take a new cute one! Tick tock tick tock!


----------



## Neal (Oct 24, 2011)

How do I figure out how many mega pixels a picture has?


----------



## jackrat (Oct 24, 2011)

Was not aware that there was a contest. Where is the thread?


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 24, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Nice pictures Holly and Tyler!



Thankyou..  Much appreciated!


----------



## cherylim (Oct 24, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Cheryl that is cute. Does Emrys eat his pot often? Don'tcha feed the poor thing?  Just totally teasing you. It's a great photo! Plus as of right now, your guaranteed not only a spot on the calendar, but the front cover (atleast til others enter and then who knows  )



Haha. Just the once. Apparently, it wasn't as tasty as it looked!

Now, he has a much bigger plant pot and prefers sleeping in it to crunching on it. Plant pots: the most versatile object a tortoise can own!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 24, 2011)

OMG!!!! Were we ready or what! I signed on a few minutes ago and saw the calendar contest with already FIVE entries!! Way to go members.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 24, 2011)

! ! ! ! !


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 24, 2011)

I have the droid revolution and the camera is only 5 mega pixals  , almost all my photo's were taken with my phone. Guess I need to go knock the dust off my regular camera...


----------



## itsmeshell (Oct 24, 2011)

Gutted I can't enter as I haven't been a member long enough! Doh! But I will vote for my fave pic


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 24, 2011)

itsmeshell said:


> Gutted I can't enter as I haven't been a member long enough! Doh! But I will vote for my fave pic



There will more contests in the future, so plan ahead.  



I am seeing some wonderful entries folks! Andrea, I hope (if your one of the lucky chosen) that your picture gets put for July. Very cute!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 24, 2011)

Where does all profits from the calendar go?


----------



## SpeedyGontortoise (Oct 24, 2011)

There are some wonderful photos. Definitely seems like a theme is happening or maybe the tortoises just like to eat.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 24, 2011)

I went for the October month, lol.....


----------



## dmmj (Oct 24, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Where does all profits from the calendar go?


I would imagine it goes to josh

On a personal note I have several calendars around my house, and the tortoise forum one always gets the most comments. (favorable ones)


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 24, 2011)

dmmj said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Where does all profits from the calendar go?
> ...



 Maybe it could finance a live chat box/feature!


----------



## SpeedyGontortoise (Oct 24, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> I went for the October month, lol.....



Aldabra's... always a favorite of mine to see. (Not to hurt anyone's feelings.)


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm beginning to think it's about time to invest in a good camera! All my really good tort pics have been taken with my phone and aren't going to be big enough to use for the contest. My current camera works but doesn't take very clear pics. Tried to set Squirt up for a photo shoot earlier and he was being a diva.. will have to try everyday till I get a good pic (or until the 31st when I'm forced to just post whatever I have) 
Good luck to everyone! There is some great pics so far! Which is why I decided time for a new camera!


----------



## ewam (Oct 25, 2011)

I really like that picture of the box turtle coming out of the egg. Very clear and everything.


----------



## DeanS (Oct 25, 2011)

Tortoise Name: Ummm....Steve!
Tortoise Species: South African Leopard Tortoise
Taken by: Neal 







Saw this one on another site and it became my instant favorite...nothing like a smiling, singing baby leopard!


----------



## Kristina (Oct 25, 2011)

dmmj said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Where does all profits from the calendar go?
> ...



By the time the calendars are printed and shipped, I am pretty sure there is no profit. It isn't cheap to have a bunch of them made up, and considering Josh fronts it out of pocket...


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm hoping we can have the "patriotic" shot for July and the Aldabs and pumpkins for November or October. Great pictures this year. Kristina, your picture is precious. I know the beak is stationary, however your picture really looks like the tortoise is smiling. Very expressive eyes.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 26, 2011)

Everytime I look, I see another awesome new entry into the contest!


----------



## Kristina (Oct 26, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Kristina, your picture is precious. I know the beak is stationary, however your picture really looks like the tortoise is smiling. Very expressive eyes.



Gotta love the Manouria for being so expressive. I have a series of photos of the same little tort climbing up and out of their enclosure. I swear in the last picture he is grinning, just all pleased with himself (and covered in Mazuri, lol.)

Great pics everyone! Keep them coming!


----------



## wellington (Oct 26, 2011)

I have been registered since 9/6/2011. When am I considered a member? I have not been able to post picture for the contest. The attachment bar never shows up. However it does show up if I attempt to reply to other posts such as this one.
Great pictures entered.
Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Barb:

Your 30 days are up 10/6/11, so you are now eligible to enter the contest.

Its best if you use Photobucket or Tinypic to add your pictures.


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 26, 2011)

The picture of Vegas is soooo cute with his little pink tongue sticking out! LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 26, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> The picture of Vegas is soooo cute with his little pink tongue sticking out! LOVE IT!!!!



Thanks... I think all the photos look great so far...


----------



## ewam (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey Wellington when I clicked on the link it said that the photo was deleted. Did that happen to anyone else?


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 26, 2011)

ewam said:


> Hey Wellington when I clicked on the link it said that the photo was deleted. Did that happen to anyone else?



I was able to open it and see the photo...


----------



## wellington (Oct 26, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Hi Barb:
> 
> Your 30 days are up 10/6/11, so you are now eligible to enter the contest.
> 
> Its best if you use Photobucket or Tinypic to add your pictures.



Help, help help I did the photobucket, but the picture doesn't show up only the link to view the picture. I previewed my post before actually posting it and the picture showed up on the preview but not on the actual post. I am not very computer savy when it comes to that kind of stuff, can you tell? I usually can get away with just the copy and paste, old school and I'm not that old? What can I do to fix it, or just leave it alone?
I should have had my son do it, that younger generation whips through this stuff.
Thanks



dalano73 said:


> ewam said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Wellington when I clicked on the link it said that the photo was deleted. Did that happen to anyone else?
> ...



It shouldn't be deleted, but it also wasn't suppose to show up as a link either. Don't know what I did. First time using photobucket. SORRY, SORRY, SORRY, working on hopefully getting it fixed.


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 26, 2011)

wellington said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Barb:
> ...




With Photo Bucket you use the IMG code.. It will start and end with IMG. It will look something like this..


----------



## wellington (Oct 26, 2011)

I just checked and now the picture is there and enlarges when you click on the link. Hopefully I will get it right next time. Thank you
emysemys, I will look for that next time.
Thanks All


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 26, 2011)

Barb: I put your picture into my photobucket account then I copied the


----------



## wellington (Oct 26, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Barb: I put your picture into my photobucket account then I copied the code onto your entry.
> [/quote]
> 
> My little picture guardian:D I was wondering how it suddenly appeared, I thought maybe I lost my mind. Nice to know I haven't yet?
> Thanks for the help, I sure need it.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 27, 2011)

I love that we are getting such a wide variety of species entered. I enjoy getting to see a different one each month, so I can be learn the small special points that make each one so unique.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 27, 2011)

I cannot decide between mine so I was thinking about a quick shot of them all together but it is too cold outside, ahhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 27, 2011)

Can I post one for Lisa *nascarmw* because she is still in the hospital?


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 27, 2011)

hi all, just wanted Kristina to know that her picture of Myaing melts my heart. its face is so sweet and her eye has so much personalitly in it. ALL the pictures summitted are great, but this one melts me!. ps. the baby in egg does too!


----------



## Kristina (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks Lindy


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 27, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Can I post one for Lisa *nascarmw* because she is still in the hospital?



If she will let you log in as her, then in this case, yes you can enter one of her pictures for her. Otherwise, the program should catch you and disallow it, if you try to do it on your ID. It might lift her spirits, if her picture is one chosen. How is she doing?


----------



## cherylim (Oct 27, 2011)

I love all of these pictures! I think my favourite so far has to be Popcorn by Isa, though!

I promise, next year, mine will be AMAZING. I'm going to have a whole year to get that perfect shot.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 27, 2011)

If Squirt wasn't such a diva and I didn't use my phone for all my past pics, I would of had millions of good ones by now! I'm pretty much following him with the camera until I get the PERFECT shot, he doesn't appreciate it as much as I do!


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Oct 27, 2011)

I submitted a photo and it was taken by my cell phone, so I'm sure that it wont count. Will I be able to take that one down and somehow submit another. Someone PM me...?


----------



## Momof4 (Oct 27, 2011)

How come mine came out so much smaller? I always do the photo bucket image code. Everyone else's you can click to enlarge. Voting is going to be hard.


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 27, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Torty Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Can I post one for Lisa *nascarmw* because she is still in the hospital?
> ...


She has a possible infection in her heart. They did a test early Sunday morning and I have not heard what the result was. She still has the VRE infection. She is beginning to eat a bit more, which is actually the key to her recovery. My hubby and I watched last week's NASCAR race with her, they enjoyed it, I on the other hand was tortured! 

No, I don't have her log in, but I will ask her for it tomorrow night and do it that way. Actually, I think I know her well enough I could possibly hack into it! I may try, I know she won't mind! **evil snicker** Months ago she emailed me the best picture of her tortie Elliott! I think it would be nice to try for her.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 29, 2011)

DeanS said:


> Tortoise Name: Ummm....Steve!
> Tortoise Species: South African Leopard Tortoise
> Taken by: Neal
> 
> ...



Me too. I instantly smiled and said to myself, "That's the one."

I have a camera but almost exclusively use my iPhone for pics anymore. Oh well, guess I won't win  even though mine would make a great February.


----------



## byerssusan (Oct 30, 2011)

Is everyone else having the hard time of picking exactly which pic to choose? It's like another obbession..I have to get the perfect one! Follow that tortoise 24/7.LOL.. I am going to be like Cherylim and have the whole year to get the perfect pic. Just keeping the camera close. LOL.. I am loving all the cool pics everyone is adding. I know I probably havent a chance...but it sure is fun.


----------



## DeanS (Oct 30, 2011)

DesertGrandma said:


> DeanS said:
> 
> 
> > Tortoise Name: Ummm....Steve!
> ...





I'm not kidding! I won last years PHOTO contest and came in second in the Calendar contest...and this shot alone is making me think about not even entering! We'll see...


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 30, 2011)

FINALLY chose what I think best shows his terror of a personality.  Good luck to everyone! All the photos are GREAT!


----------



## byerssusan (Oct 30, 2011)

So when the all the photos have been submitted...how does the voting go? 

Oh and good luck everyone!!!


----------



## african cake queen (Oct 30, 2011)

hi everyone. i have a hard time picking just one. i need a new camera like the ones you guys use. more pixels? well, anyway in no real order ,the ones i have a hard time picking as my fav. kristina / myaing, neal/little steve, jackrat/quagmire, danlano73/for vegas's Razzberry! yagyubei/noname and aldabrama/big guys. those are just my picks.


----------



## Isa (Oct 31, 2011)

cherylim said:


> I love all of these pictures! I think my favourite so far has to be Popcorn by Isa, though!
> 
> I promise, next year, mine will be AMAZING. I'm going to have a whole year to get that perfect shot.



Thank you so much  I really like your pic of Emrys, what a beauty she is!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 31, 2011)

What happens next is today the last day?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 31, 2011)

byerssusan said:


> So when the all the photos have been submitted...how does the voting go?
> 
> Oh and good luck everyone!!!



Josh puts all the pictures together sort of like you see in the poll format. We will each have maybe 3 votes (Josh will tell you how many), but you must choose them all in the same post. Once you hit send, you can't vote again.

Everyone get your pictures in. Tonight's the deadline.


----------



## DeanS (Oct 31, 2011)

I figure Neal or Vinnie are gonna take this one...and Greg pretty much has October wrapped up, so I thought I'd take a stab at December! Afterall, it's my birthday...as well as my daughter's! And besides...it was the ivories' first snow!


----------



## laramie (Oct 31, 2011)

I showed someone at work the pic of Wilbur that I submittted and they told me that he kind of looks like E.T.

that pic of Emry is very uber cute!


----------



## cherylim (Oct 31, 2011)

laramie said:


> I showed someone at work the pic of Wilbur that I submittted and they told me that he kind of looks like E.T.
> 
> that pic of Emry is very uber cute!





Haha, I keep being told Emrys is doing his impression of this guy:


----------



## Missy (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow we got some good ones this year and it's gonna be hard to vote. Greg I think you got the October vote, LOL.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 1, 2011)

DeanS said:


> I figure Neal or Vinnie are gonna take this one...and Greg pretty much has October wrapped up, so I thought I'd take a stab at December! Afterall, it's my birthday...as well as my daughter's! And besides...it was the ivories' first snow!



Remember, the top vote gets to choose their month and so on down the line. SO if Greg would be picked 10th overall favorite for instance, he may not get a fall month even.


----------



## DeanS (Nov 1, 2011)

Why's that! We didn't get to pick last year! Furthermore...the top twelve should be arranged according to theme...i.e. month/season appropriate!


----------



## Missy (Nov 1, 2011)

I totally agree it would not make sense to have that great pumpkin shot in Jan or april. It would not matter to me if my pic one what month I got. I would love to see the season of the pick for the month of the season.


----------



## babylove6635 (Nov 1, 2011)

congrats to the winners. i tried really hard to get one on there but couldnt get on but thoes are some great pic


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 1, 2011)

Good luck everyone, theres a lot of great photo's to choose from...


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 1, 2011)

babylove6635 said:


> congrats to the winners. i tried really hard to get one on there but couldnt get on but thoes are some great pic



Hi Judy:

Well, do a lot of practicing over the next few months. Learn how to post your pictures in your thread. Give Photobucket or tinypic a try. Its easy and its free. We look forward to see your tortoise on next year's calendar.

Plus, there are usually a contest or two throughout the year for you to enter into.


----------



## laramie (Nov 1, 2011)

babylove6635 said:


> congrats to the winners.



Are the winners already chosen or do we still get to vote?


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 1, 2011)

Voting has not started yet...


----------



## Momof4 (Nov 1, 2011)

Just as a suggestion for next time. We could make the pics anonymous and we send them to the moderators who put them on the contest thread. I think it just makes it fair because many people know each other. Just an idea. I did this on my bearded dragon forum a few years ago & it worked out great. I am looking forward to voting but it's going to be a tough.


----------



## DeanS (Nov 1, 2011)

Momof4 said:


> Just as a suggestion for next time. We could make the pics anonymous and we send them to the moderators who put them on the contest thread. I think it just makes it fair because many people know each other. Just an idea. I did this on my bearded dragon forum a few years ago & it worked out great. I am looking forward to voting but it's going to be a tough.



Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 1, 2011)

laramie said:


> babylove6635 said:
> 
> 
> > congrats to the winners.
> ...



I believe Josh is going to try to get the voting set up today (Nov 1). Then you will have the ability to vote for several pictures. You only can vote for them at one time, so if you need to be sure to check on how many you can vote for. I believe the voting will run for about a week. Details will be coming out with the voting thread.





Momof4 said:


> Just as a suggestion for next time. We could make the pics anonymous and we send them to the moderators who put them on the contest thread. I think it just makes it fair because many people know each other. Just an idea. I did this on my bearded dragon forum a few years ago & it worked out great. I am looking forward to voting but it's going to be a tough.



Personally, this is how I would like to have it done, too. However, then shouldn't we also request these to be never to have been shown before pictures??? There are several in the contest, I know who did them without looking, only because I have saw them in here or on other sites before. It's bad enough, that several of them are also of animals, I could have guessed who they belonged to.


----------



## laramie (Nov 1, 2011)

Momof4 said:


> Just as a suggestion for next time. We could make the pics anonymous and we send them to the moderators who put them on the contest thread. I think it just makes it fair because many people know each other. Just an idea. I did this on my bearded dragon forum a few years ago & it worked out great. I am looking forward to voting but it's going to be a tough.



Totally Ditto! I agree, good idea


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 1, 2011)

DeanS said:


> Momof4 said:
> 
> 
> > Just as a suggestion for next time. We could make the pics anonymous and we send them to the moderators who put them on the contest thread. I think it just makes it fair because many people know each other. Just an idea. I did this on my bearded dragon forum a few years ago & it worked out great. I am looking forward to voting but it's going to be a tough.
> ...



I also, that would help with any unfair issues!


----------



## pdrobber (Nov 1, 2011)

I agree, but then thinking about it,

1) pics have often been seen before and people would know which ones belonged to which members
2) some people's torts/enclosures/setting are recognizable 
3) some people's pictures are always similar in nature- lighting, angle, contrast


----------



## cherylim (Nov 1, 2011)

I agree. I'd always vote on the individual picture and try to remain completely unbiased - I think I'd do that just fine - but I can't deny that there are some torts I'd recognise even without any information.


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 1, 2011)

I agree, once you have seen enough pics of all the different torts and there enclosuers it gets easy to tell who they belong too...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Nov 3, 2011)

Well, good luck to everyone, I know I went thru a terrible amount of stress going thru 4 thousand pictures I have of different tortoises (mostly Bob) and then immediately after posting the picture of Bob I started thinking it wasn't his best picture. I should have picked this one or that one... I guess I just never know which one is his best...


----------



## froghaven5 (Nov 3, 2011)

Such great photo entries this year! Wishing everyone good luck.


----------



## pdrobber (Nov 3, 2011)

it's not up yet is it? just want to make sure the thread didn't sneak past me...


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 3, 2011)

I have not seen it yet, I think Josh is still working on it...


----------



## pdrobber (Nov 3, 2011)

ok! thanks.


----------



## DeanS (Nov 3, 2011)

The voting has begun


----------

